

WordPress 3.2 Released - kaptain
http://codex.wordpress.org/Version_3.2

======
wadetandy
I upgraded last night and it promptly crashed my site and made it so nothing
would load. Be careful of any plugins using legacy features, as this newest
version gets rid of many of them. Based on error messages in the log files, I
removed any plugins that were referenced and the site got back up and running.

~~~
riledhel
Please take a minute of your time and go to
<http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins> and report that they don't work with
latest version.

------
sjs382
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2727921>

